# 500px prime FAQ



## BananaRepublic (Jun 30, 2015)

I was just going to upload a photo to 500px market place, I know theres tons of them but I just want to see.

Is there a way of adding this to the publish services of Lightroom.
Does adding a water/copywrite achieve anything.
With regard to image resolution what figure should I use I normally go 48 pp inch for web but is more required


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 30, 2015)

I think the site offers various size photos so you may have to look at their instructions about resolution. Buyers would probably want photos without watermarks but read the website's directions.  

Make sure you look at the Terms and know exactly what you're agreeing to for usage of your work before you put your photos on there.

If you plan to try to sell photos on there (or other similar websites) look at the percentage you will get of any sales. I think you would only get a one time payment while the site would be able to keep licensing further usage and making more money without you receiving any further payment - read the Terms and make sure.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Jun 30, 2015)

Ya I could not find the site instruction for uploading but I have know. It would allow me to upload but the next few steps went wrong on their end so I just removed the thing might try it another day


----------

